# Freezing a cube?



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a few spare storeboughts, and i was considering putting them in the freezer for a day. This could possibly make the cube smoother, but I also run the risk of ruining it. Will freezing a cube really do anything?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

see what happens.
I hear freezing 4x4 pieces help, so why not?


----------



## Truncator (Mar 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> This could possible make the cube smoother


Umm, why?

Don't do it.


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

lmao this reminds me of disney on ice for some reason. 

its as unthinkable as putting your cube in the microwave.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 2, 2010)

It might mess with springs a little bit but I doubt anything really bad would happen.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> It might mess with springs a little bit but I doubt anything really bad would happen.



i would just use a storebought, so the springs dont matter


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Samania said:


> lmao this reminds me of disney on ice for some reason.
> 
> its as unthinkable as putting your cube in the *microwave*.



Let me tell you what happens when you do
It smells like ****, and ruins the cube. at least when I had faith in Vasaline.


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > It might mess with springs a little bit but I doubt anything really bad would happen.
> ...




depends what storebought you have though.. rubik's brand has springs and a few dollar store cubes do too.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

well, the springs make barely any difference in storeboughts


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> well, the springs make barely any difference in storeboughts



i agree


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought storeboughts had rivets instead of springs...


----------



## Parity (Mar 2, 2010)

I just stuck one in the freezer I will post if it is better in the morning.


----------



## Logan (Mar 2, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> I thought storeboughts had rivets instead of springs...



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Feryll (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, is ANYONE going to say ANYTHING about the Rubik's Ice Cube? That was quite a failure of a 2x2, who knows what will happen to a 3x3?


----------



## Edward (Mar 2, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> I thought storeboughts had rivets instead of springs...



You've got your parts confused =/
Storeboughts have Rivets and Springs
Diys have Screws and Springs



Logan said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Kind of uncalled for dude >:T

Ive actually put a cube in the freezer (don't ask). Does nothing. The cube will be slower for like 30 seconds but then it'll be back to normal. What gave you the idea it will make it smoother?


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 2, 2010)

When I first got a Rubik's Cube, I tried everything to make it better like those on YouTube (I didn't know about DIY's) Part of lubing method that I was doing included soaking the cube in water (o.o) soaking a piece of cloth paper in water, wrapping the cube with the paper, and putting in in the fridge. A few hours later, when the paper was pretty crisp, I took the cube out and it turned considerably smoother and faster. So I am not sure if this could be the same as freezing the cube, but I hope it helps in some way.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 2, 2010)

Logan said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought storeboughts had rivets instead of springs...
> ...



That made me feel much better.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

Edward said:


> . What gave you the idea it will make it smoother?



I dunno. i thought it would make it smoother because... well, i dunno


----------



## Logan (Mar 2, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > infringement153 said:
> ...



Sorry. I didn't mean to come by as mean. I just thought it was a funny mistake. My apologies.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, I do admit rivets are far ways from being applied as springs...

I thought that storeboughts had just the rivets, no spring nor screw. I have never felt any "springy" action in a storebought....must not be very noticeable.

Never mind, now.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> Yes, I do admit rivets are far ways from being applied as springs...
> 
> I thought that storeboughts had just the rivets, no spring nor screw. I have never felt any "springy" action in a storebought....must not be very noticeable.
> 
> Never mind, now.



i no that there are springs cuz I ripped my storebought apart and I saw inadjustable rivits, but there were still springs


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 2, 2010)

storebought springs look alot like c4y's springs. they might be the same, actually.


----------



## Logan (Mar 2, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> storebought springs look alot like c4y's springs. they might be the same, actually.



actually, they are very different. SB springs are very large compared to C4Y ones.


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

with my first storebought i got actually hear a creaking spring


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

Samania said:


> with my first storebought i got actually hear a creaking spring



or you could just get a lanlan for the same result


----------



## Rikane (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd say for the most part, the rivet is on too tight for the spring to be able to be of any use, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea, my storebought has a creaky spring...


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> well, the springs make barely any difference in storeboughts



I have a storebought with original springs and everything that can almost cut whole pieces.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 2, 2010)

It may turn smoother while it is still cold but it is very unlikely there will be a permanent effect.

I noticed when cubing outside in sub 0 temperatures that mine seemed to turn smoother. Solving wasn't any faster though as my fingers where getting much slower...


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

JUST PUT IT IN THE MICROWAVE AND WATCH IT EXPLOOOOOOWWWDDDDDEE.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Samania said:


> JUST PUT IT IN THE MICROWAVE AND WATCH IT EXPLOOOOOOWWWDDDDDEE.


Hells no. It won't explode, hopefully, but smell like ****.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Samania said:


> JUST PUT IT IN THE MICROWAVE AND WATCH IT EXPLOOOOOOWWWDDDDDEE.


Hells no. It won't explode, hopefully, but smell like ****.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess if you get it wet (recommend that the stickers are off) it COULD freeze the water, expanding inside the cube and stretching the mechanism, thus making it faster. This is just theory and I think I'll do that do one of my cubes tomorrow, just to see.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmm, I'm going to put my 4x4 in the freezer now. I don't care if it breaks.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 2, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ive actually put a cube in the freezer (don't ask). Does nothing. The cube will be slower for like 30 seconds but then it'll be back to normal.



This.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 2, 2010)

At Mathcamp, we put one of my 80's cubes into a tub of liquid nitrogen. The cube creaked and looked frosty, but it ended up functioning like normal again (well, except that some stickers fell off...).


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> At Mathcamp, we put one of my 80's cubes into a tub of liquid nitrogen. The cube creaked and looked frosty, but it ended up functioning like normal again (well, except that some stickers fell off...).



LOL! Liquid nitrogen! After that, you could basically just crumble it with your hands! I've always wanted to use liquid nitrogen for whatever I could think of.


----------



## Logan (Mar 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > At Mathcamp, we put one of my 80's cubes into a tub of liquid nitrogen. The cube creaked and looked frosty, but it ended up functioning like normal again (well, except that some stickers fell off...).
> ...



LOL! Math camp!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 3, 2010)

A microwave won't make your cube explode... unless it's powered by 1.21 GIGAWATTS, the power found in a bolt of lightning! That could however, should your microwave have a flux capacitor, send the cube and it back in time depending on how the time is set on it!

Maybe I shouldn't have told you that... a person should never know too much about their own future!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 3, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> A microwave won't make your cube explode... unless it's powered by 1.21 GIGAWATTS, the power found in a bolt of lightning! That could however, should your microwave have a flux capacitor, send the cube and it back in time depending on how the time is set on it!
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have told you that... a person should never know too much about their own future!



This.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



What's wrong with Math Camp?


----------



## hagah2 (Mar 5, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > At Mathcamp, we put one of my 80's cubes into a tub of liquid nitrogen. The cube creaked and looked frosty, but it ended up functioning like normal again (well, except that some stickers fell off...).
> ...



It wouldn't cramble, that phenomenon works on stuff with water (e.g. plants) or elastic material (rubber etc.).
You were lucky, some pieces could have been broken. The plastic doesn't like fast changes from warm to -315°F/-293°C and back again.

Any liquid nitrogen questions to me, we're gonna get some at school soon^^

I could make a video of me throwing a cube in liquid nitrogen however..


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 5, 2010)

so, if you guys have frozen a cube, reply to this post and tell me how it went


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have put a $3 in the freezer once. It made it lock up even more than before.


----------



## Parity (Mar 5, 2010)

I forgot to post my results well and way I took my storebought (brand new)
And put water all in it then stuck it in the freezer.
Took it out in the morning and it was way better.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 5, 2010)

3$ ones dont seem good period. Im looking for someone who froze a storebought or better


----------



## Parity (Mar 5, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 3$ ones dont seem good period. Im looking for someone who froze a storebought or better



Just posted.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I have put a $3 in the freezer once. It made it lock up even more than before.



They make $3 bills? And how does money lock up?


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a $3 in the freezer once. It made it lock up even more than before.
> ...



Win. 

Anyway, something that works FO SHO with storeboughts is sanding down the corners. Will try this tomorrow


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 5, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a $3 in the freezer once. It made it lock up even more than before.
> ...


You know what I meant.


----------



## [email protected]! (Mar 7, 2010)

i tried this, i froze it (in a thing of water) to see if i could solve it later. it wouldnt even turn.

never tried without the water.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 7, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Wow, is ANYONE going to say ANYTHING about the Rubik's Ice Cube? That was quite a failure of a 2x2, who knows what will happen to a 3x3?




PestVic seems to like it ----x ICE CUBE WIN? Go To 3:15


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 7, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, is ANYONE going to say ANYTHING about the Rubik's Ice Cube? That was quite a failure of a 2x2, who knows what will happen to a 3x3?
> ...



So what if he likes it?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 7, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



It looked like he got it turning quite nice. Hence, not a failure in his case


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 7, 2010)

I froze a cube once. Ended up delirious and had to be hospitalized for a week.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 7, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > well, the springs make barely any difference in storeboughts
> ...



Springs make a major difference, especially when the cube is well broken-in. If they didn't have them, they couldn't cut corners at all.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 10, 2010)

Samania said:


> lmao this reminds me of disney on ice for some reason.
> 
> its as unthinkable as putting your cube in the microwave.



Oh you mean like THIS???


Do you mean just put the cube in the freezer
or wet the cube and freeze it?


----------

